# What Is Your Favorite Video Game?



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I didn't see a thread like this.

What's your favorite video game?

For me, it's definitely the first Mass Effect. When I first played it, it blew my mind. I loved how every conversation was interactive, with you choosing exactly what to say and shaping your character the way you wanted. Plus the decisions were tough and made me really think.

I don't want to spoil anything, but there's this one part in Mass Effect where you have to choose between saving 2 squadmates and that was probably one of the hardest decisions I've ever had to make in a video game. 

What's everyone else's favorite video game?


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Would I get shunned if I said Sim Ant? It's the first computer game I ever truly adored as a kid. Unfortunately you can beat it in half an hour as an adult. 

I'd have to say Zelda: Ocarina of Time. I didn't know there were walkthroughs and such at the time so it's probably the only game I really had to work at. As in if I got stuck, well, I stayed stuck until I figured it out. Needless to say that took me a year, haha. Worth it.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

The Kingdom Hearts series.


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

Still Super Mario 64.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

pehrj said:


> Still Super Mario 64.


Yeah that was another gooder.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Earthbound


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Morrowind


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Baldur's Gate 1 & 2


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

I thought ME1 was meh. I enjoyed the storyline, but the inventory was clunky. Plus, having to use the Mako to recover elements was tedious. And the ship's elevator loading sequences... ugh.

However, ME2 was incredible. They ditched the inventory all together and the interface was a lot easier to use. Storyline was great, especially since you could load your progress from ME1, and the choices you made in ME1 had consequences in ME2. Wasn't a fan of the thermal clips though.

My favorite of all time is Fallout 3. I'd never played a FO game before, so I wasn't sure what to expect. Loved everything about it: the storyline, the voice acting, the huge terrain. I put wayyyyy too many hours into that game.

Still love to play Mario Kart 64, though. Toad all day.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Uncharted 2


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.
I have many favourites though, that ones just special for me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Just one? That is a hard choice...

I would say right now on the spot, either Super Metroid, Morrowind, Final Fantasy Tactics or Systemshock 2.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Daniel89 said:


> Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.
> I have many favourites though, that ones just special for me.


*high five*


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (SNES)

Though Ocarina of Time and Portal 2 have come close.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ocarina of Time easily. Followed by the likes of Operation Flashpoint and Carmageddon 2.


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

Mafia from 2002.

Best. Game. Ever.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

theseshackles said:


> Mafia from 2002.
> 
> Best. Game. Ever.


Another epic.


----------



## Ogrt48 (Mar 14, 2005)

Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Ocarina of Time easily.


:yes


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

Final Fantasy IX is my ultimate favorite game.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

It's a tie between Ocarina of Time and Final Fantasy IX. If I was forced to make a decision I would pick Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

I just CAN'T limit myself to one.

The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening
Final Fantasy VII
Metroid Prime Trilogy
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Advance Wars 2: Black Hole Rising.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Bioshock
Red Dead Redemption
Final Fantasy 7
The Elder Scrolls:Oblivion


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

successful said:


> Uncharted 2


Amazing game!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Prince of Persia Sands of Time Trilogy. I don't think the PoP series will ever have another decent game, but I can hope!


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 14, 2011)

Gameboy; Metroid
Nintendo; Super Mario 3
SNES; FF6
N64; Zelda OoT* :mushy*
Game Cube; Smash Bros Brawl (as link of course)
Wii; Star Wars, The force unleashed.
Sega; Sonic Pinball
PS1; Megaman X4
PS2; MGS

:duck


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I've been playing EA Sports NHL from 93-11 with 11 being my fav but it barely loses to NHL 94 :clap


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Zelda: OoT... Haven't played it in a decade, more or less... Looking forward to playing it a decade from now, bring back tons of good memories and enjoy a great game.


----------



## AnimeV (Jun 11, 2010)

Ocarina of Time is my fav too. Also Castlevania 64 it's an honorable mention.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Your Crazy said:


>


^Haha, yes! Chip's Challenge is amazing.



Estelle said:


> Prince of Persia Sands of Time Trilogy. I don't think the PoP series will ever have another decent game, but I can hope!


^Yeah, I'm pretty sure it won't either, but oh well. Sands of Time more than makes up for any future tepidness.

My favorite game is probably "Super Solvers: Challenge of the Ancient Empires". It's an (awesome) PC edutainment game from 1990.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

AnimeV said:


> Also Castlevania 64 it's an honorable mention.


People pick on the N64 Castlevania games way too much. If anything, they were ahead of their time, leading the way to contemporary 3D action games like God of War. Castlevania: Legacy of Darkness was even better than Castlevania 64.

I actually have a list of my favorite 300 video games of all time. Star Control II (also known as The Ur-Quan Masters) for the PC is my eternal favorite. Coming in at #300 is the old N64 game, Quest 64.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

erasercrumbs said:


> I actually have a list of my favorite 300 video games of all time. Star Control II (also known as The Ur-Quan Masters) for the PC is my eternal favorite. Coming in at #300 is the old N64 game, Quest 64.


That's pretty neat! Do you keep it updated to account for new and interesting games? Also, could I see it?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

erasercrumbs said:


> I actually have a list of my favorite 300 video games of all time.


I didn't even know there were 300 games that existed.


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

Genetic Garbage said:


> It's a tie between Ocarina of Time and Final Fantasy IX. If I was forced to make a decision I would pick Ocarina of Time.


Yay! A fellow FFIX lover! 

I love your icon. Vivi rules! <3


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> That's pretty neat! Do you keep it updated to account for new and interesting games? Also, could I see it?


I do indeed keep it updated. It gives me something to tinker with. I'll putter around with it for a few days and then I'll post it here as a blog. Er, maybe I'll break it up into pieces and post it bit by bit, because each game has listed beneath it the reasons why I like it. As you can imagine, it's long.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I didn't even know there were 300 games that existed.


The only four video games that exist but are not on my list are:

#301 Farming Revolution

#302 Farming Revolution II: The Wrath of Corn

# 303 Custer's Revenge

# 304 WiiFarm


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

^Wow, are they all in order of preference? I doubt I could even rank my top five. <_< I'd like to see the list too.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Id also like to add:

Another World
Perfect Dark
Grand Prix 2
Syndicate
Oblivion


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Ospi said:


> Id also like to add:
> 
> Another World
> Perfect Dark
> ...


Another World was good on Snes. I also used to play Flashback a lot.

I never got into Syndicate(didn't have a computer back then), but i loved Syndicate Wars on Playstation.

"keep moving"


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Angha said:


> Yay! A fellow FFIX lover!
> 
> I love your icon. Vivi rules! <3


Yeah, FF IX is my favourite FF and Vivi is my favourite character in the FF universe


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd have to go with Planescape: Torment and Jagged Alliance 2.



Ospi said:


> Operation Flashpoint


Yes!! I played that game far too much. So broken and imperfect, yet so good, as all brilliance is. (wait, we're talking the original, ugly one from 2001, right?)


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

socom 2


----------



## Ryoshima (Jun 8, 2011)

The last memorable game I played was Super Mario Galaxy 2, I don't really have a number one favourite for long so I couldn't decide.


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

Dragon Age.... Or the elder scrolls games. Too hard to decide.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

rweezer36 said:


> Halo: Combat Evolved
> It was my first exposure to FPSs, just had tons of good times playing co-op and Capture the Flag on the same map every time (blood gulch) and it somehow never got old. It's kind of funny how I can fire up a 16 player match on Halo 3 or Reach anytime of day and that seems dull, and back then 4 players on a map that was way too big was the peak of entertainment.


one of the best campaigns of all time in my opinion. 

As for me, Halo and Metal Gear Solid are up there but I love the Kingdom Under Fire series for xbox. Eagerly awaiting the new one.






Love it since like no one except a few people actually bought it and the rest of the xbox community missed out when they were too obsessed with the Halo series. Actual first good strat to console game that 100% succeeded.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Lateralus said:


>












I'd kill for a remake of this game with additional areas/bosses and high def sprites ala SSF2 HD Remix.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

shadowmask said:


> I'd kill for a remake of this game with additional areas/bosses and high def sprites ala SSF2 HD Remix.


Same here. I wouldn't even require the hi-res upgrade. If it was simply on par with SOTN I'd pay a couple hundred bucks for it, no joke.


----------



## Chaos Plus (Jun 10, 2011)

Lateralus said:


>


----------



## royal (May 2, 2010)




----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

conker live and reloaded....WOOT! LONG LIVE CONKER THE SQUIRREL!!!


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

zerogrim said:


> conker live and reloaded....WOOT! LONG LIVE CONKER THE SQUIRREL!!!


Didn't they take some of the funny out of the Xbox remake?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

StarryMessenger said:


> I played FFVIII when I was about 10 yrs old, and my life really revolved around it. I thought about the game all day, and played it as soon as I returned home from school.
> 
> I still remember sitting down and listening to the "Balamb Garden" and "Fisherman's Horizon" music. The music was really amazing. They don't make games like this anymore.
> 
> I recently played FFXIII and it just didn't feel the same. Maybe it was the game, or maybe it was because I had grown up.


I had a similar experience with the game round the same age :b It was my first proper RPG, and I remember how I use to play the intro movie on a near endless loop lol.

P.S. The music in this did indeed kick ***  It was the first video game soundtrack I bought.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

zerogrim said:


> conker live and reloaded....WOOT! LONG LIVE CONKER THE SQUIRREL!!!





erasercrumbs said:


> Didn't they take some of the funny out of the Xbox remake?


I'm not sure if they took out any of the jokes, but they took out some of the multiplayer games. Heist was my favorite from the original that didn't make it into the remake. I was pissed.


----------



## Katatonic (Jun 13, 2011)

The Forza and Gran Turismo series. I don't have a PS3 so now I'm more of a fan of Forza. Can't WAIT til October 11th when Forza 4 comes out! On Forza 3 I was typically in the top 1% as far as lap times go. I couldn't believe it when it said "top 1% out of 1,782,000 players" on the New York reverse circuit. Sure I wasn't in the top 10, but I was better than 99% of the other people out there.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mass Effect 2


----------



## uchiha55 (May 16, 2011)

mass effect series


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Would have to say Diablo2 LoD, but close contenders are Zelda OOT, CS 1.6 and the Sonic series on the mega drive.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Earthbound and Mother 3
I know that's two games which means I've probably failed the question, but I always put them in a package together. I cannot pick one over the other.
I think that Earthbound is the more fun of the two, but I was so immersed in Mother 3's story. I felt a connection with the characters and even cried at the end. 
They're both incredible games, though. 

Psychonauts also has a special place in my heart, so I have to at least mention it, even if it's not my favorite.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

-Gears of War 2
-Super Smash Bros series

In terms of lasting appeal definitely.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

A game you'll rarely hear mentioned, but my favorite by a mile.
Zombies Ate My Neighbors


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Bluepanda said:


> Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time/Golden eye/Mario Kart/Mario (N64 = Win)
> Resident Evil series
> Gran Turismo series
> Super Metroid
> ...


Nice eclectic group of games you have there.


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm not sure if I like this game but I can't stop playing it.


----------



## fuerchter (Jun 15, 2011)

beyond good and evil

i bought this a few months after it was released and i actually didn't like/get it then. but some months ago i dug it up again and i had a great time playing it! i finally saw why so many people think its some kind of "secret hit". i really loved every second of it and the story is so great!

if i had to nominate another game (or two) i would pick the very first rayman (best sidescrolling game EVER! but damn hard at the same time) and the secret of monkey island (i played the special edition because of the voice acting and i had a blast)

//EDIT:
also mass effect 2 maybe but i was a bit out of context on it because i didn't play the first game. the end boss is crazy though


----------



## raidersfan (Jun 7, 2010)

My favorite game would be Mass Effect or Mass Effect 2. I have played through them so many times it is ridiculous. It has an amazing mix of a enthralling narrative and in my opinion prefect game play. But my other favorite games would be Killzone 3, Civilization 4, Madden and Dragon Age Origins.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Donkey Kong Country and Mario Kart (SNES)


----------



## FormerNarcissist (May 28, 2011)

.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Final Fantasy 8
Legend of Zelda:OoT
Chrono Trigger


----------



## spidercentz (Jun 17, 2011)

Super Mario Galaxy.

One day Batman: Arkham Asylum (when i get a 360)


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

*Uncharted 2 (OF COURSE)
Little Big Planet 
*


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

I can't pick one game. Some top favorites:
Okami (PS2 version)
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (played Virtual Console version on Wii)
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (Wii version - first ever Zelda for me)
Kingdom Hearts I & II
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon series (very addictive, and great stories, I thought)

That list doesn't even scratch the many other games I love though. Those up there are probably just my top for the time being. I can talk forever about so many games. xD;



fuerchter said:


> beyond good and evil
> 
> i bought this a few months after it was released and i actually didn't like/get it then. but some months ago i dug it up again and i had a great time playing it! i finally saw why so many people think its some kind of "secret hit". i really loved every second of it and the story is so great!


I LOVED that game too. It's not a top favorite, but it was definitely a great game. I hope a sequel is released someday. My dad almost sold it once cause he originally bought it and only played a little bit of it once. I flipped out on him.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Phantasy Star Online

The Dreamcast version was the first online game I ever played. The first few days spent online with that one especially were the biggest thrill I've ever had out of gaming. I was able to make quite a few friends while playing as well and because of that I have so many fond memories.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

rabinovich said:


> Fallout 1 and 2 are the best games ever made. Fallout 3 sucked.


Pssssh...

GOAT.

Then again, I'm not a "true" Fallout fan because I haven't played the originals.


----------



## FormerNarcissist (May 28, 2011)

.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

rabinovich said:


> I did not say that lol. I said Fallout 3 sucked in my opinion. But I still advise you to play the originals, especially if you consider yourself a Fallout fan.
> I am not some fanboy raging about people who don't dig my favorite games lol.
> Too old for that.


Yeah I should go back and play them. I could probably get them cheap on Steam.

Did you play New Vegas? What did you think of it?


----------



## FormerNarcissist (May 28, 2011)

.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

rabinovich said:


> Both Fallout 3 and New Vegas are actually good games. But they were disappointments for me since they just fail to catch this indescribable atmosphere from the originals. The top-down perspective makes just everything so much different.


Oddly enough, one of the reasons I prefer Fallout 3 to the first two Fallout games (and New Vegas, for that matter) is that I feel Fallout 3 had a heavier, more cohesive atmosphere. The original Fallout games had a sci-fi, Mad Max-esque adventurous feel to them, while Fallout 3 was more about oppressive despair and a sense of loss, almost like a George Romero zombie movie.

So far as isometric RPG's go, I actually prefer Arcanum to both of the original Fallout games. :duck


----------



## FormerNarcissist (May 28, 2011)

.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

And FO 1&2 were _funny_ in a sick, sick way, something that was missing from 3 and (to a lesser extent) NV.

Another thing I found missing from FO3 (i found) was the absolutely dreadful situations where you make the best decision you possibly can... and things still go to **** and lots of people die! That's the fallout atmosphere I miss. Bleak, bleak, bleak. And then a bleak joke about it all.

Now, back to playing FO:Tactics.



rabinovich said:


> Arcanum is a good RPG too, but not in the same league as Fallout 1 and 2 in my opinion. It was just a very forgettable game for me.


Arcanum had potential (like everything else troika/obsidian touch) but never quite made it.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

rabinovich said:


> You can get both Fallout 1 and Fallout 2 for only 2,99 $ on *gog.com* now.
> 
> I liked New Vegas a little bit more than Fallout 3 since I thought that it's atmosphere was more similar to the originals.
> 
> ...


Wow, good call! I just bought both. Graphics shouldn't bother me, I played plenty of Diablo II back in the day.

That's what I hear from most people who played the originals, FO:NV was better. I didn't like the story in NV compared to FO3; I wasn't as "immersed" in it. Plus, a lot of the missions seemed to be fetch quests. But I enjoyed being able to craft items and the reputation among factions.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Shooters: Battlefield 2/Rogue Spear

Action-Adventure: Assassins Creed 2

The first assassins creed was more memorable to me since it was the first of its kind and I was crazy hyped for it. I also knew it wasnt going to be perfect so I can overlook the problems people had with it. But AC2 being a more fleshed out version with the same gameplay so I'll put that as my favorite.

Super Nes: Super Mario Bros

PS2: Shadow of the Colossus

Out of those, I'd pick assassins creed though


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

I own Fallout 3 and I really don't know what people find so great about it. Highly overrated game imo but to each his own. I am a JRPG guy anyway. The only WRPG I ever liked was Star Wars: Knights of the old Republic. But maybe I should try Fallout 1 and 2 because many people say they are superior to Fallout 3. Is there any chance I could like New Vegas if I didn't like Fallout 3?


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

rabinovich said:


> Yes you brilliantly worded it, the world in Fallout 3 really downright forced the player to experience this feeling of despair through its presentation of the world. And this exaclty what I don't like. It's too forced and not nuanced enough.


I think it comes down to preference. High adventure, or horror?

In Fallout 1 and 2, civilization wasn't so much destroyed as it was recast in a more primitive state. There are functional towns all over the place, filled with many well-adjusted people. It almost could have worked as a low-fantasy Conan type of adventure. The game is built around the strategic combat system. It's also considerably more difficult, with chances to grind for experience rare and time-consuming.

In Fallout 3, humans fight like animals over piles of trash. Almost everyone is selfish and violent, which, in the shadow of Washington D.C., is pretty poignant, I think. The Cold War flavor is much stronger, as is the element of horror (though the original Fallout has some horror leanings toward the end). Like a horror movie, it's dark from beginning to end. The closest things to stable societies are nonetheless run like prisons. The game is built on a survival motif, with an emphasis on finding, hoarding, and maintaining items and weapons--the real danger of combat lies not in death but in squandering resources in battle.

One of the things about Fallout: New Vegas that I didn't like was that it really didn't make me feel anything. It was sort of like a sci-fi Western, but the various factions were completely disconnected from that theme (although, the NCR could bear some resemblance to a US Calvary presence). I enjoyed it immensely, but didn't find the setting interesting enough for a second playthrough.

Really, though, isn't it great that video games are becoming complex enough to deserve this kind of dissection?


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> Another thing I found missing from FO3 (i found) was the absolutely dreadful situations where you make the best decision you possibly can... and things still go to **** and lots of people die! That's the fallout atmosphere I miss. Bleak, bleak, bleak. And then a bleak joke about it all.


It's weird that different people can carry away completely opposite impressions from a game. In my experience, Fallout 3 was much more bleak than the first two games, possibly because said bleakness was inherent to the setting.

Take Bob Anderstein's radio signal from Fallout 3. It doesn't propel the plot along. It doesn't reward you with anything spectacular. It's just there to remind you how much the world of Fallout sucks.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Amnesia the dark descent
and the penumbra series


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I want to say Shaq Fu for amusing irony, but I feel I'd be crossing many lines and somehow violating a part of myself...


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask. Next two would be Resident Evil 4 and Metal Gear Solid 3.


----------



## Oneira (Jun 29, 2011)

Oblivion and Assassin's Creed II. 

Can't wait for Skyrim and Revelations .


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Rixy said:


> I want to say Shaq Fu for amusing irony, but I feel I'd be crossing many lines and somehow violating a part of myself...


Shaq Fu.

Now $1.75 at the local pawn shop. The following was also available :










I cleaned them out of all their good games months ago, leaving only sports games and sports game derivatives, like Shaq Fu and, uh, the above game.


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

For me it would be Return to castle wolfenstein. Even though no one plays it anymore- It was the best fps I have played and I've yet to find another that even remotely compares to it.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

The Elder Scrolls games, by a long shot. Nothing, not even the Baldur's Gate games (not the Dark Alliance ones) or the Fallout games, have ever come close to beating the sheer addictiveness and replayability of any of the main Elder Scrolls titles. Thats just my opinion, though.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Genetic Garbage said:


> Is there any chance I could like New Vegas if I didn't like Fallout 3?


Not likely... It's basically Fallout 3 re - skinned. I didn't mind it but Fallout 3 was definitely better, imo.

I tried playing Fallout 2, but I couldn't really get into it unfortunately and gave up quickly.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Right now I'm playing _Super Mario Bros on my WII._


----------



## Akemi (Jul 1, 2011)

*I am very fond of the Portal series. Definitely my favorite video game series.
If I had to pick one favorite, I would pick the second, simply because of how much content there is to it.
Despite how much I love Portal, I have played the original so much I am honestly sick of it. One of the things I pride myself in is being able to recite the script to game, start to finish, at the drop of a hat. I have played it that much.
*


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

My favourite games of all time are Sonic the Hedgehog, Alex Kidd, Simcity 2000, Doom, and Quake.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Genetic Garbage said:


> Is there any chance I could like New Vegas if I didn't like Fallout 3?


Depends on what you didn't like about 3. If it's the engine/interface, then nothing has changed. But NV is much more of a living world than 3 was.

And you actually get real choices. That have real consequences (and not the bioware "choices" and "consequences," I mean real ones).


----------



## dragons09 (Nov 18, 2008)

BioShock
Zelda: Windwaker
Mass Effect 1 and 2.
Metal Gear Solid Series

I like a lot of games but these games immersed me the most.


----------



## Sunny 137 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

I've never played this game but the plot is so creepy...I'm sure some will like it! Yes that's the author of the short story.


----------



## psgchisolm (Jul 8, 2011)

Call of Duty: United Offensive


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

Super Smash bros (all games)
Paper Mario (all games)
Final Fantasy 7
Final fantasy tactics advance (and the 2nd one too)
Diablo II
Super Mario rpg
Suikoden 1-3 (haven't played 4 and need to get the 5th)



Apotheosis said:


> Phantasy Star Online
> 
> The Dreamcast version was the first online game I ever played. The first few days spent online with that one especially were the biggest thrill I've ever had out of gaming. I was able to make quite a few friends while playing as well and because of that I have so many fond memories.


There's a legit private server on the net called Schthack. Pretty nice.



Ohhai said:


> A game you'll rarely hear mentioned, but my favorite by a mile.
> Zombies Ate My Neighbors


Yus. I remember playing this a hella long time ago. I remember a stage where all you had was a maze and rocket launcher.





This. lol.


----------



## Kuro (Jul 6, 2011)

I have so many favorites that it's hard to choose, but I guess I'll say either the Castlevania series or the Legend of Zelda series. Ocarina of Time is definitely up there.


----------



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

Loz: wind waker is my all time favorite  but portal 2 was pretty amazing and is in a close second place


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

pancakepowder said:


> Loz: wind waker is my all time favorite  but portal 2 was pretty amazing and is in a close second place


Great choice

For me I'd say the Zelda series, Metal gear solid Series, GTA series, Mass effect 1/2, Mario Galaxy 1/2.

Loads more probably, just can't think at mo


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

zookeeper said:


> Depends on what you didn't like about 3. If it's the engine/interface, then nothing has changed. But NV is much more of a living world than 3 was.
> 
> And you actually get real choices. That have real consequences (and not the bioware "choices" and "consequences," I mean real ones).


@ Genetic Garbage
I would add if it was a lack of ironsights that bothered you about FO3 then it's in NV and makes shooting outside of V.A.T.S much easier.

I loved both though and if it's none of the above you won't like NV either.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Ok, I have a feeling that I have to clarify some things here. I think I was a little too harsh on Fallout 3 when I wrote that post. Don't get me wrong, I think it was ok. I liked the story and the apocalyptic atmosphere. I completed many side quests and discovered over 90% of the map. 

However, there were some things I didn't like about it. I am not an FPS guy and didn't really like the first-person perspective. Sure, there was an option to play it in third-person perspective but that felt kinda crap imo. Furthermore, even though I liked the atmosphere of the game, the wasteland became pretty stale after a while. I am not that much a fan of games that are set in the future either. That's not the game's fault of course. It's just my taste. I prefer it when the game is set in the present or the past (medieval/fantasy world). I started playing Dragon Age: Origins for the first time yesterday and I initially like it more. Of course, I can't compare the games yet but I have a feeling it'll suit my taste more. I think V.A.T.S made the game too easy but then I have to admit I played it on "hard", not "very hard" and if you decide to use Fawkes you are pretty much invincible anyway. But who can blame me? He's so badass :b
Maybe I'll try it again someday ..... on very hard ..... without Fawkes ...... getting my *** whipped. Anyway, thanks for pointing out the differences zookeeper and misanthropic. Maybe I'll check it out if it gets cheaper.


----------



## fixmein45 (Jul 9, 2009)

Knights of the Old Republic. I just thought it was an amazing story and what made it stick for me was the fact that you could have two entirely separate play throughs depending on if you were evil or good. In Mass Effect, whether you are a badass or a goody two shoes you still get to the same place...


----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)

The Sonic the Hedgehog series.
The original Spyro triolgy on PS1
The Pokémon Series
Okami


----------



## Shadow260 (Jul 14, 2011)

Final Fantasy VI, although Chrono Trigger is rather close (and they're practically siblings)

Amazing characterizations (Shadow, Terra, Locke, Celes), and perhaps the best villian in a videogame of all time, Kefka. Also home to Nobous Umestas magnum opus Dancing Mad (final boss theme), this game seriously delivers on all fronts


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Virtua Fighter. 

I'm ooooold.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> Virtua Fighter.
> 
> I'm ooooold.


Virtua Fighter isn't _that_ old! It was around in the 16-bit days. You're making me feel old. Oh wait, am I? No, I'm not. My complexion is too bad for me to be old yet.

Now if the following is your favorite video game, then you have the right to bellyache about being old! 






Gotta love the Gelfling flute playing in the background. Nothing sells cutting-edge new technology like someone toodly-dooing on pan pipes.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Daaammn! Maybe I'm not (that) old after all! 

As for Vitua Fighter, I used compete against random people at the arcade whilst in college. I wonder, do they even have arcades anymore? I remember my greatest victory was when some guy spent over $5.00 trying to beat me (a lot by arcade standards, lol!) Yep, he couldn't stand losing to a girl! 

Ebil Neptunus. Ebil. :b


----------



## ernest12 (Feb 21, 2009)

Saints and Sinners Bowling


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> ^ Daaammn! Maybe I'm not (that) old after all!
> 
> As for Vitua Fighter, I used compete against random people at the arcade whilst in college. I wonder, do they even have arcades anymore? I remember my greatest victory was when some guy spent over $5.00 trying to beat me (a lot by arcade standards, lol!) Yep, he couldn't stand losing to a girl!
> 
> Ebil Neptunus. Ebil. :b


In the US, there are relatively few arcades still eking it out. It makes me rather sad to know they're in serious decline, because when I was a kid, they were like wonderlands of flashing lights and short bursts of instant gratification.

I have especially fond memories of The Simpsons Arcade Game, even when there were already three players on it and I had to play as Lisa. It might have taken me a hundred bucks to beat it, but I felt totally pro when I finally defeated Mr. Burns. Oh, and let's not forget pinball! I was also known as something of a 'Pinball Wizard' in my youth. Not because I was good at it, but because I liked to wear a conical hat and exclaim "Zounds!" a lot while playing.

Not really, of course.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Shadow260 said:


> Final Fantasy VI, although Chrono Trigger is rather close (and they're practically siblings)
> 
> Amazing characterizations (Shadow, Terra, Locke, Celes), and perhaps the best villian in a videogame of all time, Kefka. Also home to Nobous Umestas magnum opus Dancing Mad (final boss theme), this game seriously delivers on all fronts


:yes


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Hmm there is a few... But I would have to say BG2 is my favorite  Close second place is DF


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

BG2= Baldur's Gate 2?

DF= ??


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Super Mario 3 on NES


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Freedom Fighters. The music by Jesper Kyd.. Listen. 







I remember taking in every site, everywhere in this game, rescuing every hostate, hitting every stronghold, helping every injured civilian. If you ever want atmospheric guerrilla warfare, tracer bullets whistling flaring into the night back and forthin a battle of 2-12 or so against the hordes with computer ai that is on the ball, living the life of a plumber, turned conquerer, there is no equal.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

*My Favorite PS2 & PS3 Games*

GTA San Andreas and GTA IV
Need for Speed Most Wanted
Uncharted
Call of Duty Black Ops Multiplayer & Zombies (addicting hehe)
Little Big Planet


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Legend of Zelda - Ocarina of Time

Absolutely amazing game, especially for the time. The first Metal Gear Solid and Fable are both up there, as well as the classic NES Mario games, but if I had to pick one it's Ocarina of Time for sure.


----------



## mirry (Jul 20, 2011)

Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess, Fallout New Vegas, Bioshock 2, all the Katamari games, Cooking Mama


----------



## nSwany (Jul 21, 2011)

The game that's been on top and hasn't even been close to being moved for the last couple years is Dragon Warrior VII. The game is extremely long, has great characters, has intriguing story, and is quite difficult at times. I found the graphics to be quite charming despite the time the game was released and absolutely adored the music. The 75+ hours it took me to play through the game was time well spent, I didn't feel remorse for being anti-social while playing this game, hell, I told my friends about this game too, and I rarely talk video games let along RPGs with them.

If you've never played a DQ game, I'd recommend picking up Dragon Quest IX or IV for the DS as a wonderful introduction to the series, although IX has a ton of cameos and references to previous games that I'd rather recommend IV first.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Sonic 3 connected to Sonic and Knuckles! Honorable mentions would be Doom II, Wolfenstein 3d, Goldeneye, Metal Gear Solid and the original Call of Duty I dont play games anymore i'm old school lol.


----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)

Close call between: Grim Fandango, The Longest Journey, Earthbound, Psychonauts, Red Dead Redemption, Alan Wake and Deadly Premonition


----------



## Manifold (May 14, 2010)

I’m sorry, but I can’t pick just one :b


Mega Drive (or Sega Genesis, as you call it in America)-Streets of Rage 2
Dreamcast-Shenmue/Shenmue 2
PS2: Dragon Ball z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3 / Metal Gear Solid 2 / God of war
Xbox –TES 3: Morrowind GOTY/Kotor 1 and 2
Xbox 360 – Alan Wake/Bioshock/Mass effect 2

PC-Age of mythology (so many great memories from the multiplayer…)


It was tough to narrow it down to this, since there are many games I love, but there it is.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Maybe Resident Evil 4. I replayed that game a lot, even after I had gotten all the upgrades and secret weapons. And I liked organizing things in the attache case...


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

death rally for a while then gta 1, then red alert


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Okami for Ps2

Beautiful art, long story, amazing gameplay, and epic characters ^^


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

Dang, I could make a list... But if I had to pick my favorite I'll pick the one that most influenced me as a gamer:

Final Fantasy 1 for the NES


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

#1 = majoras mask
ocarnia of time / ocarnia of time master quest
mario 64
soul caliber 2
diablo 2 lod (i got 11 level 99 chars fully geared with .08 items on uswest sc)
windwaker
i just love fps games but too many to count.
warcraft 2
diablo 1
massive props to starfox for its bad flying sim
twilight princess++++


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Kennnie said:


> Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater


Recent---
Snake Eater
Dark Souls
Old---
Goldeneye 64
Starfox
Final Fantasy 7


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

Age of Empires 3 is pretty amazing. I _wish_ they would make a number 4! Grand Theft Auto V is up there too. Ummm maybe Skyrim? I haven't finished it yet though, so I can't be sure.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Skyrim, Minecraft, and sonic 2 I'd say


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Cubivore


----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)

Hmm let's have a think..

Silent Hill 2, Resident Evil 2/5, Final Fantasy VII/X/X-2, Dragon Age, Mass Effect trilogy, The Walking Dead (Telltale), SWTOR. Probably missing a few as well.


----------



## Dreavin (Sep 30, 2013)

My favorite games are The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time, Donkey Kong 64, Super Mario RPG, Final Fantasy X, and any of the Donkey Kong Country games. Although DK64 and Ocarina of Time probably tie for my favorite.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

It's impossible to call a single game my absolute favorite, but for the sake of this thread I'll just say that it's the first Deus Ex.

If we expand the question to cover a broader range then there's quite a few games on my list of favorites, but I guess that's what happens when you've been derping around with video games for two decades. I'll put down what comes to mind, although I'm sure there's plenty I'll miss.

The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Super Mario World
Donkey Kong Country 1 & 2
Super Mario 64
Vampire - The Masquerade: Bloodlines
Baldur's Gate 1 & 2 (Go for the eyes, Boo, go for the eyes!)
Anachronox
Startopia
Psychonauts
Perfect Dark
Goldeneye 64
Deus Ex, Deus Ex: Human Revolution, and to a lesser extent, the sub-par Deus Ex: Invisible War
Quake III Arena
Unreal Tournament & Unreal Tournament 2004
Command & Conquer (series)
Starcraft (series)
Diablo (series)
Dishonored
Thief (series)
Civilization 4 & 5
Fallout series
Mirror's Edge
Arcanum - Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura
Street Fighter series
The Witcher series
ChuChu Rocket
Hydro Thunder
Chrono Trigger
Intelligent Qube
Metal Gear Solid (the original mostly, but also its sequels to varying degrees)
Wipeout series (the futuristic racing games, not the games based on that stupid game show)
Crash Bandicoot 1 & 2
Jak & Daxter (just the first one, not a fan of the direction the series went in after that)
Metroid Prime series
Super Metroid
Skies of Arcadia
FZero GX
Mechwarrior series
San Francisco Rush 2049
Conker's Bad Fur Day
Contra
The Elder Scrolls series


...if I kept thinking I could go on a bit longer, but I won't—you get the idea. ¬_¬


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

It's still Baldur's Gate 2 Shadows of Amn, along with it's expansion, Throne of Bhaal. Even after all these years.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

URGH Difficult question. This list is likely to be biased to games I've played recently. I'm sure there were a few PS2 games that would be on this list if my memory was a little better.

*World of Warcraft. *
Minecraft. 
Age of Empires 3. 
Skyrim. 
GTAV. 
Call of Duty 4.

There is probably a few more but I can't remember.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Inscrutable Banana said:


> The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
> Super Mario World
> Donkey Kong Country 1 & 2
> Super Mario 64
> ...


Good list.

San Francisco rush was good at the arcades. Cruis'n USA was kind of fun too.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I miss the Arcade games. My favorite PC game was Freedom Force about customed super heroes. Are there any Superhero RPG games on now. I heard of Marvel Heroes and DC Universe Online, but if you any know of one let me know.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

It's going to have to be my very first Ps3 game..Uncharted- Drake's Fortune :yes, hands down. Too bad I no longer have a Ps3 because my brother has it.

*Ps2/Gameboy*
GTA San Andreas
Need For Speed Most Wanted
DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 2 & 3; DBZ Budokai 3 (I'm a huge Dragon Ball Z fan)
Sly Cooper Games
Call of Duty World War
Donkey Kong
Mario's World
Crash Bandicoot Wrath of Cortex

*PS3/Xbox 360*
All of the Uncharted games
GTA V
Little Big Planet 1 & 2
Marvel Ultimate Alliance
War Hawk
Sleeping Dogs
COD Mw2; COD Black Ops
Battle Field 3
Skyrim
Kingdom of Amlur-Reckoning
Tomb Raider


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Red Dead Redemption


----------



## MJones (Mar 15, 2014)

STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl & Call of Pripyat


----------



## Elie (Feb 23, 2014)

Solo - Tales of Symphonia~! ♥ And its sequel ~
Multiplayer wise - Super Smash bros Brawl. ♥


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

1. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
2. Persona 3 FES
3. Final Fantasy IX
4. Silent Hill 2
5. Persona 4
6. Shadow of the Colossus
7. Metal Gear Solid 2
8. Silent Hill 3
9. The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
10. Dark Cloud


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Either Ico, Shadow of the Colossus, or Xenoblade Chronicles.


----------



## Nonexistence Forever (Apr 2, 2014)

Grand Theft Auto: Vice City since it was my first open-world game.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> Either Ico, Shadow of the Colossus, or Xenoblade Chronicles.


wtf you ****ing liar
you said you never even finished SOTC u lil ****er


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> wtf you ****ing liar
> you said you never even finished SOTC u lil ****er


do i have to complete a game before claiming it as a favorite? shut up u ****ing turd


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse (Apr 3, 2014)

Multiplayer - CS:GO
PC - GTA: SA, Mass Effect 2, Skyrim
Wii - The Legend Of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Nintendo 64 - Super Mario 64
Nitnendo DS - The Legend Of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass

Bonus: PS3 - The Last Of Us. I don't even own a PS3, I just watched a no commentary playthrough of the game like it was a TV series and it instantly became one of my favorite games of all time. Better than The Walking Dead (both the game and the series) lol


----------



## Priapus (Apr 6, 2014)

easy:
The World Ends With You
its perfection still has me shocked


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

Xenoblade Chronicles. Best game I ever played <3


----------



## coniconon (May 16, 2012)

-The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (played it for N64 and 3DS )
-The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
-Super Smash Bros (N64)
-Donkey Kong Country
-Megaman X
-All the Pokémon games, basically
-Half-Life 2
-Deus Ex: Human Revolution
-Counter Strike: Global Offensive (fun fun fun, still playing a lot, lol)


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Custom Robo
Runescape 
Pokemon Emerald
BloodRayne 
Bloody Roar: Primal Fury
Halo 3
Animal Crossing
Harvest Moon 64
Kingdom Hearts 2


----------

